# Egg Coffee Anyone?



## mommythechef

Is anyone familiar with the term ' egg Coffee'...not the Scandinavian art of brewing coffee with just one egg...but rather...having an entire/ whole egg blitzed into a regular mug of black coffee'...it seriously triggers the 'ick' factor in my mind but then again it is a huge hit among some people...which is why i am wondering...


----------



## Wyogal

nope, I saw this and thought of the coffee brewed with an egg... never heard of the other way. Where did you hear about it? I can't seem to find anything other than the brewing w/egg versions.


----------



## linicx

It is not unusual to cook campfie coffee with a clean egg shell or too.


----------



## Wyogal

"not the Scandinavian art of brewing coffee with just one egg...but rather...having an entire/ whole egg blitzed into a regular mug of black coffee"


----------



## Livingston

I'm not sure this is what you were referring to but my mother used an egg in coffee.  The reason (I thought) was to gather the grounds so there was less in the poured cup.

The technique she used was to place dry grounds in the bottom of a coffee pot, add the egg (mix), pour in boiling water, let come to just a boil again.  Without the egg you'd get quite a bit of grounds in the pour.  With the egg there was much less.

Liv


----------



## Wyogal

So, is no one reading the OP?


----------



## jabbur

Personally I'd never heard of either!  I would think the hot coffee would cook the egg but I'm not sure I'd want it.  Kind of a texture thing.  Don't like pulp in OJ so don't think I'd like egg in the coffee.


----------



## Wyogal

The closest I've come across in my searches would be an egg nog coffee, or something like tom and jerry batter in coffee.


----------



## x7anooonah

I am actually from the South and this is very common and very far back in history. Even the cowboys used to do it. What you do is add eggshell to the coffee not the actual egg..


----------



## Wyogal

I think the OP knows that... re-read the post. This is not about using an egg in the brewing of the coffee, hence the reference to the Scandinavian method (which is what lots of folks do, including cowboys...)


----------



## x7anooonah

Wyogal said:


> So, is no one reading the OP?



GUESS NOT lol!


----------

